# Ipad 2 screen going crazy



## cci704

I've been fighting this problem for months after the original Ipad 2 was replaced by Apple with a refurbed unit with a 90 day warranty. Just after the 90 days it started acting crazy. It would jump from app to app, fillin characters without anything touching the screen. Apple wanted me to send it in with a check for $250 and they would send me another 90 day refurb.
From a cold start it would be OK for a few minutes and then go crazy. Finally, I removed it from the add on case we had
bought for it. Lo and behold we now have a working Ipad 2. During the problem period I was able to get the IOS to level 7
but the problem persisted until the cover was removed. I'm guessing a heat problem, any other ideas?


----------



## _TechSupport_

Was the add-on case just a back case or did it have a screen protector too? If it did have a screen protector (like an otterbox) then the screen protector might have been pressing down on the screen to hard


----------



## cci704

The cover did NOT have a screen protector. It is still working fine without the cover. That was
a good response and I can understand how that could be a problem.


----------

